# Problems with ADATA SU650 240 GB



## MeltedIron00 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello, long story short...

My first SSD was Intel SSD 520 Series 120GB. I bought it in 2012 and it still works amazingly with total writes 116 TB. It's my system drive.

Last year i decided to buy second SSD. I was recording videos with FRAPS and i needed something better then HDD. I was watching reviews on YouTube and i decided to buy *ADATA SU650 240GB*.

From very beginning i noticed that something is not ok. My Crystal Disk Mark tests showed lower speeds then i saw in reviews and my whole system started to work slower, plus i experienced some strange freezes after writing/reading from ADATA SSD. Also reading/writing speeds constantly drops down to few KB, or even in some cases stays on 0 for some time. Unplugging SSD fixed problem with freezes and system was working normally.

Now i am trying to understand if my SSD is faulty, ADATA is terrible in making SSD's, i am doing something wrong, or maybe my system needs some driver/bios updates?

System specs:
* MSI Z68A-GD65 G3 motherboard
* i7 2600K @3.4 GHz
* 16 GB RAM 
* Intel SSD 520 Series 120 GB
* SEAGATE ST31000524AS Barracuda 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5 
* Windows 10

Now i am thinking to buy new SSD (WD Blue, or Samsung EVO 860), but at first i want find out where was problem with ADATA SU650.

All tests done after restarting PC.
Crystal DiskMark





Folder with 11 video files (13 GB) from ADATA SU650 => Intel 520 Series SSD




Folder with 11 video files (13 GB) from Intel 520 Series SSD => ADATA SU650
Starts with 400+, then drops to 240 and then stays below 15MB with spikes up to 200.




And current results are actually fine. Usually they are much worse.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 12, 2021)

Try switching the sata ports.


----------



## MeltedIron00 (Jan 12, 2021)

I have 8 SATA ports, 4 x SATA 6Gb/s and 4 x SATA 3Gb/s. 
2 of them driven by Marvell controller and other 6 are driven by the Z68 PCH (Platform Controller Hub). 

At this moment:
- Intel SSD (system drive) is connected to SATA 6Gb/s Z68 PCH
- SEAGATE Barracuda 1TB is connected to SATA 6Gb/s Z68 PCH
- ADATA SSD connected to SATA 3Gb/s Z68 PCH

When i bought SA650 i tested different SATA ports.
Ok, I will test other SATA ports one more time.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah adata tried some newer 8200 pro m.2's they tested no where near spec's so I returned them.
I'd never try another adata product.


----------



## MeltedIron00 (Jan 12, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Try switching the sata ports.


System don't see SSD when i am connecting to 2 Marvell 6Gb/s SATA ports. Not in Bios, not in Windows Disk Management/Device Manager.

any ideas where can be problem?


----------

